# Working LGDs need a home...



## CountryGoalie (Aug 31, 2004)

Received this on the Stockdogs4sale yahoogroup and thought I'd cross-post. Wish I was closer to TN! 

I am having to relocate. The goats are gone, but I need to place my noble guardians. 1. Sasha: Female spayed 3-4 years old anatolian X pyrenese 2. Yuki: Male intact 2-3 years old comodore X pyrenese 3.Harry: Male akbash X pyrenese male neutered 6-7 years old. (has also been with sheep) 4. Gideon: 75% Border Collie X 25% pyrenese male intact 2-3 years old (looks like a large border collie, but acts like a pyrenese. Not good with cats) All of these dogs are exposed to and are great with chickens, turkeys, horses, cattle, goats. OK with cats except for Gideon. The oldest has fought coyotes and stray dogs on farm next to 1000 acre wilderness area. He has mentored the others. The female is a Pitt and Linda Kemmer dog (goat ranchers in Grassy Cove, TN). Thank you, L Dycus [email protected]


----------

